# My chihuahua is limping?



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

My chihuahua began limping this morning after jumping down from a chair (we don't usually let her up there, but she snuck up onto the chair), and she began limping. When standing still, she raises her RIGHT FRONT paw, as if unwilling to put any weight on it.

She was also diagnosed with a Subluxated patella, or "Slipping kneecaps". Is it possible to get this problem in a front leg? I thought that problem only showed up in the back legs, but she seems to have hurt her right front leg. She doesn't show any signs of pain aside from limping. (No crying, wimpering, etc.)

Also, would omega-3 fish oil help prevent further joint problems?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie had luxating patella in rear right leg. Had surgery which was quite traumatic. He also has stage 3 in his left rear leg but does not seem to be bothered by it. We are playing 'wait and see' on that one.
Ben hurt his leg a few months ago. After a couple of days of limping I took him in to get checked and vet said he just bruised the tissue. Glucosamine helps with their joints. Hope I answered your question.


----------



## KJT (Feb 9, 2009)

Luxating patellas is indeed possible for both front and hind legs. Glucosamine could possibly help with the joints, but it won't be able to repair what's already been damaged. Did the vet give you a grade for the severity of your Chi's patellas (i.e. grade I, II, III, or IV)?


----------

